# Steam/Team Fortress 2 Problem



## iShock (16. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User!


Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Steam bzw. Team Fortress 2.

Und zwar ist es seit gestern so (gestern kam ein neues Update für Team Fortress 2), das Steam versucht Team Fortress 2 upzudaten.

Steam startete eine Überprüfung der Spieldateien (ich schätze mal um den Download für das Update einzuleiten)
Jedoch stoppt diese Überprüfung immer bei 45%.

Ich habe schon diverse Dinge probiert.

Unter anderem:

An den Steam Support geschrieben (gestern Nachmittag - Keine Antwort)
Versucht Update anzuhalten + neu zu starten (hängt wieder)
Natürlich auch Steam ausgeschalten + neu gestartet
Auch versucht zwischen Offline + Online Modus zu wechseln
Versucht Team Fortress 2 zu löschen und komplett neu zu laden (Deinstallation hing auch -.-*)
System Updates durchgeführt sowohl Mac OS X als auch heute nachmittag Steam

zum System vllt noch

nutze Mac OS X Version 10.6.7
wenn euch die Hardware Infos wichtig sind kann ich sie auch noch raussuchen (weiß die nie ausm Kopf x) )


Hätte jemand Tipps für mich was ich tun könnte ? Der Steam support lässt sich ja wahrscheinlich bis Montag wenn nich noch länger Zeit.


Wäre super nett, Vielen Dank =)


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass die Überprüfung einfach länger dauert? Wie lange hast du gewartet und geschaut, ob sich die Prozentzahl nicht doch noch erhöht?


----------



## iShock (16. April 2011)

wie gesagt ich warte seit gestern das es weiter als 45% geht x)

Edit sagt: hab ca. 1 MB/s Downloadspeed


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Du hast ja aber immer mal wieder den Prozess unterbrochen. Wie lange hast du einen einzelnen Check mal laufen lassen?


----------



## iShock (16. April 2011)

im moment läuft er seit ca. 1 1/2 Stunden (gestern aber bestimmt 2-3 Stunden) und die ersten 45% hat es in 2 od. 3 Minuten überprüft also schon sehr fix


oh ok Steam Support hat geantwortet, werd mich eventuell morgen nochmal melden ist mir jetzt schon zu spät x)


----------



## ente897 (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich extra wegen dir angemeldet. Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du bzw. hatte es. Ich hab jetzt einfach die Beta-Version von Steam genommen und jetzt funktioniert alles.

Steam->Preferences->Beta-Teilnahme!

Hoffe du liest das, bevor du es Deinstallierst oder sonst irgendwas tust.

lg

Ente897


----------

